# Sage Bambino Plus vibrating drip tray problem



## Mailman (May 27, 2020)

Hi all.

I've had my Sage Bambino for a few weeks now and am overall happy with the performance at the price I paid for the machine! I'm currently using it with the pressurised baskets as I only have a cheap Krups burr grinder to use with it for the time being. I use the finest setting it has to get close to a proper espresso grind as possible. A Niche Zero is on the way in September which I'll use with the standard baskets. I buy good fresh coffee from a number of different places, but currently with Hasbean.

However, since I've had it, when the pump is in action, the drip tray vibrates more than I think should be normal. I'm still currently trying to source better cups, but any mug I place on the tray moves during pump operation. Most of the time the mug vibrates over to the right and stops moving when it gets stuck on the temperature gauge for the automatic milk steaming function. Sometimes though, it bypasses the temperature gauge and coffee misses the mug.

The drip tray is slightly loose and lifts slightly. Lifting it or otherwise holding on to the drip tray helps. Holding on to the mug mitigates as well.

Does anyone with the machine have a similar experience and know what I can do to fix? I've sent a query to Sage support and have been sent some generic advice on pressure management and advice to descale. I've also been sent a guide which is clearly for a different machine as it references a pressure gauge which the Sage Bambino doesn't have. So I'm not too hopeful with this route and think I'll be sent on a wild goose chase, but will follow all avenues that I can to get to get myself an answer!


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

That sounds really weird - I don't get issues like this.

Might sound stupid, but are you sure the drip tray is clicked in correctly? Mine is a bit fiddly when connecting sometimes?


----------



## Mailman (May 27, 2020)

GriffGraff_91 said:


> That sounds really weird - I don't get issues like this.
> 
> Might sound stupid, but are you sure the drip tray is clicked in correctly? Mine is a bit fiddly when connecting sometimes?


 The drip tray is somewhat loose when it's connected and there is a bit of play after it is 'clicked in' with the top and the bottom parts. I've tried pushing both parts back more in to the machine than I would say is normal and it doesn't help much.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

also don't have issues...another silly question, is the surface it's on perfectly level?


----------



## Mailman (May 27, 2020)

facboy said:


> also don't have issues...another silly question, is the surface it's on perfectly level?


 Yeah it's on a flat kitchen worktop.


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

Just went and played with the drip tray on my Bambino (which doesn't suffer from this) - the bottom big plastic part clicks in pretty firmly with the main body, and the silver bit sits on that flush with the main body. It sounds like you got one where one or both of these is not as tight as it should be. Mine is gentle enough that I have no worries with a scale and shot glass perched on there. I wonder if Sage could just send you a new drip tray which would attach properly?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Mine vibrates like crazy too - there is another thread on this, so you're not alone. I haven't taken my own advice to try out the blu tac trick yet, but it might help.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52385-bambino-excessive-vibration/?do=embed


----------



## Mailman (May 27, 2020)

ArkellvsPressdram said:


> Just went and played with the drip tray on my Bambino (which doesn't suffer from this) - the bottom big plastic part clicks in pretty firmly with the main body, and the silver bit sits on that flush with the main body. It sounds like you got one where one or both of these is not as tight as it should be. Mine is gentle enough that I have no worries with a scale and shot glass perched on there. I wonder if Sage could just send you a new drip tray which would attach properly?


 Thanks for taking a look. Sounds like the support route is worth pursuing more strongly.



dutchy101 said:


> Mine vibrates like crazy too - there is another thread on this, so you're not alone. I haven't taken my own advice to try out the blu tac trick yet, but it might help.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52385-bambino-excessive-vibration/?do=embed


 Good to know I'm not going crazy! I can see how blutack would help improve the situation although I'll bottom out the support route first.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Let me know how you get on please


----------



## ragrum (Jan 26, 2021)

The metal grate on my Bambino Plus's drip tray was also very loose, so I 3D printed a couple of small shims to attach to the reservoir of the drip tray and it now feels rock solid. Details of the shims and a before/after video on Thingiverse: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4729080


----------



## ragrum (Jan 26, 2021)

Link for previous post: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4729080


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

fwiw mine is that loose, and it doesn't vibrate to the extent that the coffee cup (or anything really) moves around.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

I just put an anti slip silicone sheet over the top of the grate and it solved the issue


----------



## IceToast (Oct 6, 2021)

Had the same problem, fixed it with 2 easy Steps.

First: Put rubber feet on the bottom (there are 2 slits, one on each side, where they fit). I used 4, each slit 2 Feet.

Second: Inspired by the thingyverse 3d printed part, i cut some old plastic card and glued it (with plastic glue, used UHU from Germany. a 2 Part Epoxy would work as well i guess) to the same spot at one side (see Pictures)

Works like a charm


----------

